# WANADOO passe enfin à la vitesse supérieure :)



## Caster (23 Novembre 2004)

Après avoir lu cet article : http://www.vnunet.fr/actualite/acce...s+tres+haut+debit/13054/2004/11/22/index.html

Je suis allé sur le site de wanadoo pour voir s'il y avait plus de détails sur cette offre à 8 Mb/s ..... mais pas de trace. j'ai donc téléphoné à wawadoo et l'opératrice était heureusement au courant de cette offre et après vérification de ma ligne, m'a fait souscrire à cette offre. Par contre la vitesse en upload fait toujours aussi peur ....... après l'excellent 128 ko/s on a le droit à .......... tenez vous bien .......... 160 ko/s !!!! la bonne blague.

Enfin, c'est toujours mieux qu'avant.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

tu as souscris à l'offre alors qu'il n'en parle pas encore sur leur site?


----------



## vincmyl (23 Novembre 2004)

Trop fort ca..deja qu'ils sont pas capable de tenir les délais pour des offres qui existent la ils font forts


----------



## steinway (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> tu as souscris à l'offre alors qu'il n'en parle pas encore sur leur site?


  slt,

  j ai recu ma livebox cet apres midi et me suis inscrit directement au 1014 (commande de la boite magique passee le 29 sept...)

 le gars m a garanti entre 6 et 8 megas en dl par contre il ne savait pas pour l upload... (normalement 256, on attendait 800 !!!)

   pr l egibilite c est par ici

inscription wanadoo

 attention seuls les thomson ethernet (ils necessitent un patch ss win xp pas encore d infos pr mac) et la livebox sont compatibles avec cette offre.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> slt,
> 
> j ai recu ma livebox cet apres midi et me suis inscrit directement au 1014 (commande de la boite magique passee le 29 sept...)
> 
> ...



Je suis éligible pour l'offre wanadoo...Reste à convraincre mon père 1) de prendre la livebox (c'est bombien déja la location? )
2) de souscrire à l'offre (c'est 29,90 les 6 premiers d'après ce que j'ai lue = c'est a dire ce que je paye pour le 2mb)

Allez je me motive 




 :rateau:


----------



## steinway (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> (c'est bombien déja la location? )


 3 euros / mois 




			
				DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> 29,90 les 6 premiers


 oui mais ds 3 mois ou meme avt la tarification aura deja change


----------



## dbon (23 Novembre 2004)

Pour une fois qu'on voit une bonne nouvelle de ce côté, il faut encore que ça râle. En plus, avant même d'avoir essayer... Ca frise le "procès d'intention" ! Attendez au moins 1 semaine pour nous dire que c'est pourri  Mais ça m'intéresse vraiment de savoir ce qu'il en est alors, svp, revenez nous dire ce que vous en pensez !


----------



## steinway (24 Novembre 2004)

dbon a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois qu'on voit une bonne nouvelle de ce côté, il faut encore que ça râle. En plus, avant même d'avoir essayer... Ca frise le "procès d'intention" ! Attendez au moins 1 semaine pour nous dire que c'est pourri  Mais ça m'intéresse vraiment de savoir ce qu'il en est alors, svp, revenez nous dire ce que vous en pensez !


 j ai jamais dit que c etait pourri, bien au contraire. 

 il y a juste qu on s attendait a mieux. maintenant ce qui m interesse dans tt ca c est le fait que la livebox fasse routeur wi-fi. le fait d uploader a 256 est assez decevant c est vrai mais bon, c est pas la fin du monde non plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2004)

Qui est le meilleur fournisseur d'accès en upload ?
Aucun fournisseur ne parle vraiment de l'upload fournie.


----------



## yoav (24 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Qui est le meilleur fournisseur d'accès en upload ?
> Aucun fournisseur ne parle vraiment de l'upload fournie.


 On connait au moins le plus mauvais... c'est Noos.


----------



## vincmyl (24 Novembre 2004)

Je confirme c'est Noos


----------



## yoffy (24 Novembre 2004)

Voila!...je viens de me faire inscrire au "débit max"(6 à 8 Mégas dans mon cas).D'après mon interlocuteur:

-Il faut une Livebox ou n'importe quel modem éthernet.
-5 à 8 jours de mise en place.
-le débit sortant peut être au maximum de 160


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2004)

J'ai l'impression qu'il vont tous s'y mettre (a l'adsl2)
Mais quand ?


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2004)

160 en upload????

Je sens qu'on va encore avoir des décus d'iChat video qui se plaindront de la qualité du flux video transmis malgré leur connexion ADSL 8 Mo...

le A d'ADSL (Asymétric)devient de plus en plus IMPOSANT!


----------



## yoffy (24 Novembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> le A d'ADSL (Asymétric)devient de plus en plus IMPOSANT!


Oui!..cette étape , 8Mégas/160K ,est un peu "bidon",un peu creuse.
La progréssion bloque en débit sortant!...comment ce fesses ?


----------



## steinway (24 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Voila!...je viens de me faire inscrire au "débit max"(6 à 8 Mégas dans mon cas).D'après mon interlocuteur:
> 
> -Il faut une Livebox ou n'importe quel modem éthernet.
> -5 à 8 jours de mise en place.
> -le débit sortant peut être au maximum de 160


  coucou yoffi 

  j ai eu hier les memes infos que toi au tel !!!

=> la realite est la suivante :

  -mon ethernet ECI fonctionne assez bizarrement il se deco de tps en tps, la livebox elle fonctionne a merveille, vive le Wi-Fi
  -je dl a 7,6M depuis ce matin 
  -impossible de savoir l upload je regarde ca de suite


----------



## steinway (24 Novembre 2004)

ok, je viens de verifier j upload a 256


----------



## AuGie (24 Novembre 2004)

Dites, quelqu'un sait comment regarder la qualité de sa synchronisation sous OS X ?


----------



## yoffy (24 Novembre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> => la realite est la suivante :
> 
> -mon ethernet ECI fonctionne assez bizarrement il se deco de tps en tps, la livebox elle fonctionne a merveille, vive le Wi-Fi
> -je dl a 7,6M depuis ce matin
> -impossible de savoir l upload je regarde ca de suite


Merci pour l'information:je vais prendre rang pour une Live box qui est pour l'instant quasiment en rupture.  

Pour la synchronisation:Test bande passante?


----------



## MarcMame (24 Novembre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> le gars m a garanti entre 6 et 8 megas en dl par contre il ne savait pas pour l upload... (normalement 256, on attendait 800 !!!)


La norme ADSL 1 plafonne l'upload à 512Kb dans le meilleur des cas, ce qui n'est déjà pas si mal. Pour avoir du 800Kb il faut passer à l'ADSL2+. On t'aura donc menti...


----------



## yvos (24 Novembre 2004)

bof, cette course au débit me laisse vraiment perplexe...je suis passé de 512 à 1024 à 2048 et franchement, pas de quoi tomber par terre. 2048 est confortable pour beaucoup de choses, alors 8Mo...
tant que l'upload ne s'améliore pas, pas beaucoup d'intérêt...ceux qui utilisent le p2p apprecieront peut-être les 8Mo.

C'est du marketing, rien de plus.


----------



## steinway (24 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> On t'aura donc menti...


 a l insu de mon plein gre ?


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2004)

Tout à fait de l'avis d'Yvos.... moi aujourd'hui 2Mo en download me conviennent tout à fait. Ce qui me gêne par contre c'est d'être à 128 kO en upload. Quand je veux mettre un gros fichier sur mon iDisk c'est galère!

Je préfèrerais passer à 2Mo/512 kO plutôt que 8 Mo/256 kO !!!  Mais comme aucun FAI ne parle du débit d'upload dans ses pubs, afficher 8 Mo c'est plus vendeur!


----------



## babos (24 Novembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait de l'avis d'Yvos.... moi aujourd'hui 2Mo en download me conviennent tout à fait. Ce qui me gêne par contre c'est d'être à 128 kO en upload. Quand je veux mettre un gros fichier sur mon iDisk c'est galère!
> 
> Je préfèrerais passer à 2Mo/512 kO plutôt que 8 Mo/256 kO !!!  Mais comme aucun FAI ne parle du débit d'upload dans ses pubs, afficher 8 Mo c'est plus vendeur!




La course au MHZ et GHz des processeurs terminée, le marketing informatique a trouvé un nouveau jeu: la course au debit pour l'internet.

j'ai un ami qui a une freebox qui debite du 10giga (euh, a ce niveau la, je ne sais plus exactement mais on est plus à un giga pres, non     )

en depit de cela, son pc sous Xp SP2 avec IE 6.0 rame et prend toujours du temps pour charger les pages.

De mon coté, c Wanadoo 512, ibook , Safari et tout va bien 

Au sujet de l'upload, n'y avait il pas un projet de taxe la dessus ou de contrôle pour limiter le peer to peer??


----------



## yvos (24 Novembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait de l'avis d'Yvos.... moi aujourd'hui 2Mo en download me conviennent tout à fait. Ce qui me gêne par contre c'est d'être à 128 kO en upload. Quand je veux mettre un gros fichier sur mon iDisk c'est galère!
> 
> Je préfèrerais passer à 2Mo/512 kO plutôt que 8 Mo/256 kO !!!  Mais comme aucun FAI ne parle du débit d'upload dans ses pubs, afficher 8 Mo c'est plus vendeur!




c'est clair. et c'est d'autant plus pénible que dans les slogans qui vantent l'augmentation de debit (le signal 8Mo marque bien les esprits), on parle de visioconférence et de choses qui se trouvent limitées par le upload. C'est quasiment de la publicité mensongère...

Et tout le non dit, mais pourtant bien présent à l'esprit des gens: profitez du haut débit pour télécharger......en P2P of course.(Parce que 2048 est largement suffisant pour télécharger un album très vite sur l'itms...  )

Je suis allé voir sur le site de wanadoo, et bien pas d'infos sur l'upload, et je voulais aussi savoir si par hasard ils augmentaient au passage l'espace page pergo, et bien queudalle.


----------



## TNK (24 Novembre 2004)

Si vous regardez les CGV de wanadoo http://abonnez-vous.wanadoo.fr/gp/adsl/content_n_3_cgv.php?codo=R-AD4&aci_page=214_1&aci_zone=17 vous verrez qu'il est "officiellement" interdit de mettre un serveur (web, ftp, mail etc) sur une ligne extense dans la plupart des offres: _Est exclue toute utilisation de type: mise à disposition de serveur internet_

En limitant l'upload à 128kbps réels (160 kbps est la valeur sur laquelle se cale le modem adsl), Wanadoo essaie sans doute de "refroidir" les montages de serveurs web/ftp/mail qui sont quand même montés sur des lignes wanadoo...

8Mo/128kbps c'est assez n'importe quoi, sachant que tout download génère de l'upload (certes faible) par les accusés de réception, mais avec 8mbps en download....

En plus, à ce prix, j'aimerais bien savoir quel est le "contention ratio": le nombre d'abonnés à se partager les 8 Mo"
Je crois qu'avant de s'abonner à ce genre de services, c'est un renseignement indispensable.
Les pays anglo-saxons fournissent ce ratio (souvent de 50, ce qui signifie que 5000 abonnés à 1Mbps partagent une ligne à 100Mbps limitée pour chaque abonné à 1Mbps) par exemple http://www.swiftinter.net/adsl.php, en France ce n'est pas encore l'habitude.

Parce que s'abonner à du 8Mbps et découvrir qu'on n'est pas 50 à se le partager en (moyenne), mais 500 (ou plus!), ça va décoiffer.


----------



## TNK (24 Novembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Je préfèrerais passer à 2Mo/512 kO plutôt que 8 Mo/256 kO !!! Mais comme aucun FAI ne parle du débit d'upload dans ses pubs, afficher 8 Mo c'est plus vendeur!


 Si, les FAI un peu moins "grand public", à services ajoutés et plus chers (naturellement)
www.nerim.net (que j'utilise depuis 3 ans et demi) en 1Mbps/256kbps à 34.70¤/mois avec IP fixe, un reverse name, serveur DNS secondaire et Mail Exchanger secondaire compris dans le prix, ainsi qu'une qualité de service irréprochable (par exemple www.nerim.net/etatdureseau.php)
Il y aussi easyconnect www.easyconnect.fr qui a une offre à 5mbps/512kbps à 49¤/mois (clic sur "en savoir plus" pour avoir l'ensemble des offres). Mais sur les autres débits, c'est du 256kbps maximum en upload (chez nerim aussi)


----------



## MarcMame (24 Novembre 2004)

Chez Free en dégroupé (ADSL1), l'upload n'est pas plus limité que le download, soit 512Kb montant réel. (synchro à 640kbs)


----------



## TNK (24 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Chez Free en dégroupé (ADSL1), l'upload n'est pas plus limité que le download, soit 512Kb montant réel. (synchro à 640kbs)


Chez Free, je vois du 15Mbps/1Mbps ou du 2Mbps/128kbps. Mais bon, comme ce que je cherche c'est la qos avant le débit.... Où elle se trouve ton offre ??/512kbps si ça intéresse certains?


----------



## MarcMame (25 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, comme ce que je cherche c'est la qos avant le débit....


----------



## MarcMame (25 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Chez Free, je vois du 15Mbps/1Mbps ou du 2Mbps/128kbps.


Il faut comprendre ce que l'on lit. Ce sont respectivement les débits max pour les zones dégroupées et *NON*-dégroupées.


----------



## dbon (25 Novembre 2004)

Toujours pas vu cette offre à c't'heure sur le site de Wanadoo (sauf si mes binocles débloquent).. Ils attendent le père Noël ?


----------



## Dedalus (25 Novembre 2004)

ben moi aussi, depuis septembre j'upload à 512 voire plus chez Free, et je ne suis même pas en mode patate, je n'ai rien changé. 
Quand au partage de bande passante en fonction du nombre d'utilisateurs, c'est vrai surtout pour le câble mais pas pour l'adsl .


----------



## TNK (25 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Il faut comprendre ce que l'on lit. Ce sont respectivement les débits max pour les zones dégroupées et *NON*-dégroupées.


Il faudrait que tu relises et comprennes ce que TU écris auparavant!! 
 Tu indiques des uploads à 512kbps chez Free, hors chez Free au moment où je t'ai répondu il n'y a que deux offres 15/1 et 2/0.128 et point de .512 en upload ce que je me suis malencontreusement permis de noter...
    Un petit valium? :modo:


----------



## TNK (25 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

>


Désolé pour le jargon. qos= qualité de service


----------



## NED (25 Novembre 2004)

Pour moi, je prevoit de demenager bientot a l'exterieur de Paris et pour l'instant je suis chez qui :
NOOS.....LOL
Vous disiez que c'etait le plus nul des fournisseurs merci.

Noos n'existe pas là ou je demenage donc qui je prend?
Là je paye 58,90¤ par mois pour 1024 d'internet et toutes les chaines du cable (ba oui j'ai aussi une femme qui veut regarder Friends sur canal Jimmy et peut-être bientot des enfants).
BREF, il me faut de l'internet solide pour gamer et pour le graphiste que je suis + de la teloch pour la famille.
Que me conseillez-vous?


----------



## MarcMame (25 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait que tu relises et comprennes ce que TU écris auparavant!!
> Tu indiques des uploads à 512kbps chez Free, hors chez Free au moment où je t'ai répondu il n'y a que deux offres 15/1 et 2/0.128 et point de .512 en upload ce que je me suis malencontreusement permis de noter...


Sans doute fais tu exprès de ne pas comprendre. Je ne vais pas me transformer en commercial de Free pour t'expliquer comment fonctionne les offres des FAI.




> Un petit valium? :modo:


Un peu facile le piège de la provocation.


----------



## louisedor (25 Novembre 2004)

Est elle facile à installer cette Livebox (en ethernet bien sur) ????

Avec leur offre DébitMax, wanadoo offre l'instal à domicile si tu prends une livebox. Cela vaut il le coup ?


----------



## TNK (25 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute fais tu exprès de ne pas comprendre. Je ne vais pas me transformer en commercial de Free pour t'expliquer comment fonctionne les offres des FAI.
> 
> 
> Un peu facile le piège de la provocation.


Damned on va pas y passer l'année...
Je dois être effectivement bouché.
Il y a deux offres chez Free selon que sa ligne est dégroupable ou pas, cela donne les débits que j'ai donnés plus haut. Tu parles d'upload de 512kbps, que je ne vois nulle par sur la page de free. Je t'en fait part et tu pars en vrille.
Allez, bye
J'arrête là. Faut être deux pour discuter.
Bonne nuit.


----------



## steinway (26 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> tu as souscris à l'offre alors qu'il n'en parle pas encore sur leur site?


 et voila


----------



## Caster (26 Novembre 2004)

Depuis ma souscription à Débitmax, internet ne fonctionnait plus. mon Modem n'arrivant pas à se synchroniser ...... bref un technicien est passé ce matin chez moi. Il a coupé 2 cables ...... au niveau de l'arrivée FT dans mon logement, et le tour est joué. Tout fonctionne.

J'ai fait un test de bande passante et voilà le résultat :

Votre Bande Passante*
*5993.95*Kbps (749.244 Ko/sec)

Je lui ai demandé également la vitesse en upload : max 512 ko/s ...... après comme pour le DL, ça dépend


----------



## Caster (26 Novembre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Depuis ma souscription à Débitmax, internet ne fonctionnait plus. mon Modem n'arrivant pas à se synchroniser ...... bref un technicien est passé ce matin chez moi. Il a coupé 2 cables ...... au niveau de l'arrivée FT dans mon logement, et le tour est joué. Tout fonctionne.
> 
> J'ai fait un test de bande passante et voilà le résultat :
> 
> ...





Nouveau test ......

6045.652*Kbps (755.707 Ko/sec)


----------



## AuGie (26 Novembre 2004)

Et ben tu as souscrit quand ?  Car moi depuis la 22 toujours rien


----------



## Caster (26 Novembre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Et ben tu as souscrit quand ?  Car moi depuis la 22 toujours rien


le 23 tard le soir ....; le 24 et 25 plus d'internet ...... voir message plus haut


----------



## flakk (26 Novembre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Je lui ai demandé également la vitesse en upload : max 512 ko/s ...... après comme pour le DL, ça dépend


gnu ? 4 Mbit en up ? tu parle pas plutôt de 512kBit/s ?

Concernant l'upload de free, vous aviez tout deux raison...
le 15M/1M, c'est en adsl2
le 2M/128k c'est en adsl1 non dégroupé.
on se retrouve à 512 en up dans le cas de l'adsl1 dégroupé.

dans les trois cas, c'est le même prix, ca dépends juste de votre position géographique et de la version de FreeBox.


----------



## doojay (26 Novembre 2004)

quelqu'un a t'il vu ça sur le site de wanadoo concernant le 8mo ????
L?offre eXtense DébitMax est INCOMPATIBLE avec les services de télévision numérique par ligne téléphonique et avec l?offre MaLigne visio. 
L?offre eXtense DébitMax est INCOMPATIBLE avec les options joueurs et ping.


----------



## Caster (26 Novembre 2004)

flakk a dit:
			
		

> gnu ? 4 Mbit en up ? tu parle pas plutôt de 512kBit/s ?
> 
> Concernant l'upload de free, vous aviez tout deux raison...
> le 15M/1M, c'est en adsl2
> ...



oui tu as raison, c'est en effet 512 kb/s et non des ko/s ..... en plus j'ai bien dit un débit théorique maxi de 512 ....... bref c'est certainement bien moins, c'est à dire pas grand chose.

En parlant de cela, est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de mesurer ce débit ? je parle du débit en upload ....


----------



## yoffy (26 Novembre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de cela, est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de mesurer ce débit ? je parle du débit en upload ....


Voici un Testeur (activer Java dans les préfèrences du navigateur. )


----------



## Jean-Miche (26 Novembre 2004)

yoav a dit:
			
		

> On connait au moins le plus mauvais... c'est Noos.


Quelles nouvelles concernant Noos:

Noos et UPC France vont proposer du 30 Mbit/s en 2005.
http://www.vnunet.fr/actualite/acce...it+cable+2005/mac/12838/2004/10/04/index.html

Tu penses qu'avec ce débit- qu'aucun autre FAI sera capable de fournir-, les uploads de Noos vont augmenter.

Une discussion sur les nouvelles offres Noos:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=75612&page=1&pp=20&highlight=noos


----------



## TNK (27 Novembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Quelles nouvelles concernant Noos:
> 
> Noos et UPC France vont proposer du 30 Mbit/s en 2005.
> http://www.vnunet.fr/actualite/acces+internet/duo+noos-upc+france+promet+l+ultra+haut+debit+cable+2005/mac/12838/2004/10/04/index.html
> ...


 Quand est-ce que l'ART obligera les FAI à fournir leur "contention ratio", ça devient insupportable ces offres de débit max dans tous les sens, alors qu'on ne sait jamais à combien on partage ce débit max

  Je crois que je vais aller pousser un coup de gueule dans le forum adéquat


----------



## yoffy (29 Novembre 2004)

Voici les résultats concernants ma ligne : (29-11-04 *18.46.00 Wanadoo Max)

    -60 millions de cons.:   3267 kb/s et 263 kb/s

    -Macbidouilles :     6004.187*kbps (750.523 ko/s)

    :mouais: ........mais il y a sûrement une explication! 

(ma)conclusion : La mesure de 60 millions de cons. en débit entrant est bizarre,la mesure des mêmes en sortie est vraisemblable,donc 256 en sortie ; si il y a 6 Mégas à 1650m ,il faudrait être à quelques cms de l'entrée pour avoir 8 Mégas .)


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (30 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à Tous !

Après quelques années chez AOL, j'ai enfin changé de FAI. Je voulais aller chez Free, j'ai tenté en vain de m'inscrire en ligne. J'ai essayé de les joindre pendant 3 jours par téléphone, sans succès. Je me suis dit qu'ils devaient avoir suffisamment de clients. Alors du coup je suis allé à mon agence France Télécom. Ils ont testé ma ligne et OH surprise, j'ai droit au 8 méga !!! Alors j'ai souscrit à leur offre débitmax. Par contre Livebox en rupture de stock alors je vais investir dans un routeur.
BEN


----------



## TNK (30 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Voici les résultats concernants ma ligne : (29-11-04 *18.46.00 Wanadoo Max)
> 
> -60 millions de cons.: 3267 kb/s et 263 kb/s
> 
> ...


Quelques explications sur le fonctionnement de l'asdl: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=973663&postcount=25


----------



## MarcMame (30 Novembre 2004)

ALBERTCACTUS a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais aller chez Free, j'ai tenté en vain de m'inscrire en ligne.


En vain ? Qu'est ce qui ne fonctionnait pas ? L'inscription chez Free n'est que le remplissage d'un vulgaire document PDF que l'on imprime, signe et envoi par la poste. Rien de bien compliqué en somme. Peut être que ta ligne n'était tout simplement pas elligible par Free ?


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (1 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Peut être que ta ligne n'était tout simplement pas elligible par Free ?


Oui, ça doit être ça ! Et pourtant je ne voulais que le 2 mégas chez Free, mais eux ne voulaient pas !... C'est comme Cégétel, ils me proposent 512ko alors quand à Wanadoo ils me garantissent de 6 à 8 mégas !!!
BEN


----------



## MarcMame (1 Décembre 2004)

Tu es sans doute dans une zone non dégroupable. Wanadoo étant une filiale de France Télécom, ils détiennent le monopole et tu n'as d'autre choix que de les choisir, si on peut encore appeler ça un choix...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de souscrire à l'offre! La femme que j'ai eu au tel m'as dit que d'ici à une semaine ce serait fait! Elle a confirmé le up de 160 a 220...Dommage mais bon


----------



## Dedalus (2 Décembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Voici un Testeur (activer Java dans les préfèrences du navigateur. )




Le test de 60 millions de consommateurs a ceci de bizarre que, si les résultats en upload semblent effectivement fiables, ceux de download sont curieux, car ils varient avec le type de connexion cochée : selon que je coche 5 Mbps, 6 Mbps ou 8 Mbps, je trouve quelque 100 kb/s de différence. Ce sont apparemment des résultats relatifs.


----------



## yoffy (3 Décembre 2004)

Si "60millions de cons."semble bien bizarre,par recoupements je crois avoir environ 6100 et 260 kbps....... 
(donc mieux que 160 dans la montée.)


----------



## MarcMame (3 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> je trouve quelque 100 kb/s de différence. Ce sont apparemment des résultats relatifs.


Ce genre de tests sont toujours relatifs. Il faut prendre en compte le traffic instantané au moment du test à l'aller et au retour. Sans parler du fait que même en faisant 2 tests consécutifs, tu ne prends pas toujours le même chemin pour aller au même endroit ! Les résultats seront forcéments meilleurs à 3h00 du matin qu'à 19h00.


----------



## VKTH (7 Janvier 2005)

Je suis déçu de mes tests : pas plus de 3000 kb/s en DL et 260 kb/s en UL...
 Pourtant je suis à moins de 2 km de la borne FT.


----------



## VKTH (8 Janvier 2005)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déçu de mes tests : pas plus de 3000 kb/s en DL et 260 kb/s en UL...
> Pourtant je suis à moins de 2 km de la borne FT.



Bon ben je m'ai trouvé le hic : mon modem était en mode PPPoA. Une fois le setting sur PPPoE, tout va plus vite. Sur le site QT de mac, j'atteins entre 700 et 800 ko/s.


----------



## Inor (8 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour.

Pour votre information, la publicité pour l'Adsl eXtenseDébitMax semble avoir été lancée par France-Télécom, au nom de Wanadoo, depuis décembre, avec de la pub dans le métro parisien.
On la retrouve en ligne ici : http://www.agence.francetelecom.com...timedia/extense/index.php&cp=NOEL_SEL_EXTENSE
Je suis sur eXtenseDébitMax depuis le 12 décembre.
Le modem Ethernet Speed Touch 510, qui monte à 8 Mbits / s, suffit.
Pour un euro de plus ,si on s'inscrit par téléphone, on a droit à une webcam ( que je n'ai pas encore reçue et dont j'ignore tout ).
Pas trop loin du NRA, mon débit descendant est à 700 Ko / s ( environ 5 Mb / s ), le débit montant à 32 Ko / s ( environ 1/4 de Mb / s ).Ce n'est aussi bien que j'espérais, mais la distance à << l'émetteur >> intervient rapidement. Alors, attention au choix ! Pour moi, ça va. Mais,on peut vite être déçu ! 
Lire un bon article là :
http://www.piaf.asso.fr/article.php3?id_article=218

Il faut distinguer les valeurs théoriques promises des valeurs réellement obtenues.
Consultez ( et rejoignez ? ) :  http://www.grenouille.com/index.php


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Janvier 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> Je suis sur eXtenseDébitMax depuis le 12 décembre.
> Pour un euro de plus ,si on s'inscrit par téléphone, on a droit à une webcam



Ah ? une webcam pour 1 euro de plus? On m'as pas proposé ca pourtant je me suis inscrit par téléphone :/


----------



## Inor (8 Janvier 2005)

Oui.Par téléphone vers France-Télécom. Et pas à la boutique France-Télécom !!!
On retrouve cela ici :  http://www.agence.francetelecom.com...timedia/extense/index.php&cp=NOEL_SEL_EXTENSE
En plus, le forfait comprend l'anti-spam + et l'antivirus maill gratuits.Je ne les ai eu qu'à partir du 1 er janvier.
Une carte téléphonique d'une heure, pré-payée qui permet de joindre GRATUITEMENT,un conseillé technique Wanadoo, pour aider à l'installation.
Il semble qu'il y est un problème de communication entre France-Télécom et Wanadoo ?!
Le technicien ignorait tout de la webcam.


----------



## yret (8 Janvier 2005)

Pour ma part, d'abord chez Wanadoo ADSL en 2001, puis Free de fin 2002 jusqu'à récemment (20/11/04), je suis repassé chez Wanadoo débitmax car leur offre est tout à fait interessante...

De plus, le service client de Free est, j'insiste, NULLISSIME !! que de déboires déjà en mars/avril pour migrer du 512kb/s au 1024 alors j'ai abandonné pour la migration du 1024 au 2048 (non dégroupé) !    A force de me signifier que je "n'existe pas", j'ai résilié !

Et depuis je suis à 6,3 Mb/s (et 260 kb/s en upload) à 29,90 ¤ / mois (au lieu de 29,99 ¤ chez Free en 1 mb/s...). 
Le plus drôle, c'est que Free a bien pris en compte ma résiliation dès le 23/11 en me coupant la ligne en plus (alors qu'on paie jusqu'à la fin du mois ! ) , qu'ils ont tenté de me prélever le mois de décembre (j'avais fait opposition par sécurité    ) et que, hier, ils viennent de m'envoyer la FREEBOX !! 
Bonjour, la gestion !!   

Il faut quand même préciser que Wanadoo est le seul fournisseur d'accès très haut débit en zone non dégroupée (qu'il est à mon avis préférable de conserver) !  
Toutes les pubs alléchantes ne concernent QUE des débits en dégroupé ! :mouais:


----------

